# Black Pearl's Twins EDIT May 28..Name Ideas?



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I noticed Pearl's ligs were gone around 1 p.m. She went into labor a couple of hours later, and delivered twins at 9:30. She was just standing around bleating and having contractions. Very quiet and calm. And then she went down, started pushing and literally 15 minutes later we had two healthy babies. 15 more minutes, both were standing, nursing, and her placentas had passed. I love it when things go so right! I've already had my share of kidding issues this year, so this was a blessing. Both have blue eyes as well!!!

Introducing my first registered kids! :kidred: :kidblue: 
These photos are pretty dark because, well, it was dark out. Lol.

Camanna TBR Red & Blue Paisano x Tualatin Acres D. Black Pearl

Mom and Babies:










Together:









Doeling:










Buckling:










He is already posing at twenty minutes old! Lol. Look at his rear leg angulation. His rump looks pretty level for a newborn as well. I know you can't really judge a brand new baby, but I'm excited about him as a potential buck.  I really love the girl though, and her flashy white. My husband is going to be so mad, because these two will stick around quite awhile before I decide which one to sell. I guess it depends on what I get from my last preggo doe.

I'll post more photos in the next couples of days when they are more "uncurled" and its LIGHT. Lol.

EDIT MAY 28:

So I need some help with name ideas. I wanted to keep their names themed with mom's...who I believe was named after the Black Pearl in Pirates. I think I have the buck's name "The Flying Dutchman..Dutch for short." I am unsure on the girl. Those movies are really limited for picking great names. I was thinking of naming her something with "Coral" in it. Coral is beautiful. I have seen some that are red/white and blue just like her. But I need something to go with it...I was thinking Crimson Coral because she is red, but that almost sounds like a super-hero name. Bleh.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Black Pearl's Twins - Nigerian Dwarf*

Congrats!!!! They are adorable!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Black Pearl's Twins - Nigerian Dwarf*

congrats  I love chamoisee especially the darker ones


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Black Pearl's Twins - Nigerian Dwarf*

Very cute...congrats......... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Black Pearl's Twins - Nigerian Dwarf*

Congratulations, they are just beautiful. :lovey:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Black Pearl's Twins - Nigerian Dwarf*

Ahhhh - congrats! They are adorable!


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Black Pearl's Twins - Nigerian Dwarf*

Oh the are so cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Black Pearl's Twins - Nigerian Dwarf*

CONGRATULATIONS!! :stars:

Thats the kind of mom to have....no nonsense and spits em out with no trouble!

Adorable babies!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Black Pearl's Twins - Nigerian Dwarf*

Adorable babies! Thank you for sharing, they are just too cute!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Black Pearl's Twins - Nigerian Dwarf*

SO CUTE! Congrats!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Black Pearl's Twins - ND - UPDATE May 26 With Fluffy Pic*

Fluffy pictures in my back yard, and the sunlight.

Buck:



















Doe:



















I have a ton more photos, but these are the best ones. I adore the doeling. I really want to keep her the most, but I also know I need a high quality buck that is unrelated to the one I have and looooove the doe these two came out of. So I'm conflicted, of course. Aren't we all though, when it comes to choosing who stays and who goes?

Now I have to start thinking of names. I might go ahead and show both of them in late July before I decide who to keep. Take them in a "drag and scream" class. Lol.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Black Pearl's Twins - ND - UPDATE May 26 With Fluffy Pic*

:ROFL: Drag and scream! Too funny!

Congrats on the twins. They are pretty.

Gina


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Black Pearl's Twins - ND - UPDATE May 26 With Fluffy Pic*

The new pics are adorable! That lil' girl certainly has some flash to her  The lil' guy loves the camera already! Look at that pose!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I decided to go with Tualatin Acres Flying Dutchman and Tualatin Acres Jolie Rouge (Meaning "pretty red" in French, which was the name Frenchman gave to pirate flags way back when. Because pirate flags were originally red. I think it somehow morphed in Jolly Roger due to non-French speaking people not being able to pronounce it right, but I'm not sure on the history...thats just a guess.)

So, Dutch and Jolie


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I like those names  They're cute, congrats.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I ADORE YOUR NAMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So is it Dutch and Jolie for short?


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yup, Dutch and Jolie. Now I just have to wait on the service memo so I can get them registered. I remember that the lady takes awhile to respond to emails...but I'm a little nervous about getting burned and not getting the paperwork I need. Its happened in the past with horses. I trust people too much when I buy things. Lol.


----------

